# gator blades



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

just received and tried out the gator blades on my gt5k with 48 inch deck, i agree with aegt5000, i didnt notice any improvement. i did notice less suction while mowing along the gravel driveway and road frontage, they didnt suck up loose gravel like the stock high lift blades, a plus to me, probably a downfall for others not in this situation. i may have to switch back to the stock high lift blades to grind up leaves in the fall. after looking at the new blade design, i think they would be a big help on my older mowers with stock no lift blades. i mowed my road frontage because the county cant seem to come by with a snowplow, brush hog or road grader. it still took 2 passes as did the stock blades did last year, but i would have expected this. this was side discharge with no mulching. another plus, the mower deck wasnt completely clogged with clippings when done.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Besides the adventure of it all, any particular reason to wait until the grass is 3-4 feet high? Any ticks in your area?


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

sixchows, the trick was on me, waiting for the county to mow, like last year, they havent come by, tricked me again. the new house across from me has been vacant 3 years and the grass is super tall, the developer is in jail for murdering his wife and there it sits.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Not tricks, "ticks" those little insects that carry lyme disease and transmit it to humans. Be careful in tall grass like that.


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

sixchow, just put my glasses on, no r in ticks this time. i try to keep out of the tall grass to avoid them, and try to wear my glasses when reading.


----------

